# 4 Man Show making fun of Indian media



## Zarvan

Watch this guys specially between 13 to 25 Minutes they blasted Indian media it was too good  @Aeronaut @RazPaK @Rafi @Areesh @Talon @A.Rafay @JonAsad @RAMPAGE and other

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## AUz

lmao....

indians are dumb and funny. Their language is pretty ugly too...not even trolling.

Urdu is farrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr superior to anything india has to offer...

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## doppelganger

@Zarvan your cricket team is really sad. But what is sadder that you guys have little on that score to cheer. While you celebrate non consequential International match victories, we run away with world championships.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Erhabi

jesi zaban wesa hi moo...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IBRIS

AUz said:


> lmao....
> 
> indians are dumb and funny. Their language is pretty ugly too...not even trolling.
> 
> Urdu is farrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr superior to anything india has to offer...


One just have to walk out of his keyboard armchair HQ to see if people really give flying fcuk how many slow urdu speaking do die daily. Clearly no one cares about utopian jean that was engineered in the caves.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Cyberian

India is a joke. Its mere existence is laughable. Why was it even created?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Android

AUz said:


> lmao....
> indians are dumb and funny. Their
> language is pretty ugly too...not even
> trolling.
> Urdu is farrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr superior to anything india has to offer...



Urdu is an Indian Language idiot

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Jako

SUPARCO said:


> India is a joke. Its mere existence is laughable. Why was it even created?


To make likes of you sleep well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onionkiller

SUPARCO said:


> India is a joke. Its mere existence is laughable. Why was it even created?



do you know what was the name of your country before divide?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

AUz said:


> lmao....
> 
> indians are dumb and funny. Their language is pretty ugly too...not even trolling.
> 
> Urdu is farrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr superior to anything india has to offer...



Urdu is an Indian language which conquered Pakistan. Fact.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## punjabiboy

very very good pakistani media ........hahahaha





funny pakistani media
[video]http://www.pakfiles.com/watch-video/MTA1ODE=/Pakistani-Media-Mistake-Very-Funny-Video-Ever-Really[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## punjabiboy

SUPARCO said:


> India is a joke. Its mere existence is laughable. Why was it even created?


right words ..why india is created ...na india hota na pakistan janam leta ...


----------



## India_rocks

Pakistan produces tons of cartoons and idiots(including terrorists) for e.g. Zaid Hamid....I really LOL at him a lot...


----------



## onionkiller

yaar pakistanio ko khush ho lene do bechare roz roz ke bomb blasts se bahut sad hain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anyrandom

its quite funny...khud to naa ghar ke hain naa ghat ke par baatein itni badi badi 

i just hope that the desperate people of pakistan get something to laugh about otherwise you guys only have taliban,imran khan and bomb blasts to discuss about

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Black Widow

AUz said:


> lmao....
> 
> indians are dumb and funny. Their language is pretty ugly too...not even trolling.
> 
> Urdu is farrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr superior to anything india has to offer...





Urdu is one of many Language India has offered... Urdu is mix of Hindi and Perisan language..



SUPARCO said:


> India is a joke. Its mere existence is laughable. Why was it even *created*?





This is what they teach u in ur school? Have u even heard of Ashoka?, Chandrgupta? Oh I forgot ur history start from invasion of Barbaric animals.


----------



## MuZammiL Dr. s[1]n

Malik Abdullah said:


> jesi zaban wesa hi moo...



hahahaha  han bilkul teehk kaha bhye tumne ; or balkay in bhaarat maata kay hinduon kay leay tow yeh kehna chaiheyay kay : "jesa moo waisa kaam"  agar yaqeen na aiy tou yeh lo tum log khud apni aankhhon say dekhh Lo ... 
********.com - *DISTURBING* Indian boy suffering from hunger resorts to drinking Dog's milk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Hindi is indeed one ugly language just like his speakers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Durrak

Boring .........


----------



## me_itsme

shan said:


> Hindi is indeed one ugly language just like his speakers.



Yeah true and also Urdu won Miss universe title. Its a fact like other fact in this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kingkobra

If these kind of shows make pakistan a better nation with less bomb blast every day, gives them ability to launch their satellites in their own launch vehicle, gives them better infrastructure etc etc then shows like these should be made forever in pakistan  

Until then let your singers and actresses come sing and dance in India in Hindustani language


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

kingkobra said:


> If these kind of shows make pakistan a better nation with less bomb blast every day, gives them ability to launch their satellites in their own launch vehicle, gives them better infrastructure etc etc then shows like these should be made forever in pakistan
> 
> Until then let your singers and actresses come sing and dance in India in Hindustani language



Problem is the langauge your channels speak in are proper hindi and sound ugly. Bollywood is all urdu.


----------



## kingkobra

shan said:


> Problem is the langauge your channels speak in are proper hindi and sound ugly. Bollywood is all urdu.



You have no idea of what urdu is otherwise you would never say bollywood is all urdu...not even 10% words in bollywood movies are in urdu...language which I love btw....I do not have to say urdu is ugly to glorify hindi or marathi..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

kingkobra said:


> You have no idea of what urdu is otherwise you would never say bollywood is all urdu...not even 10% words in bollywood movies are in urdu...language which I love btw....I do not have to say urdu is ugly to glorify hindi or marathi..



It seem yoy have no idea about any language so i will be wasting my time on you. Continue to believe bollywood have 10% urdu words. Considiring Hindi vocabulary is 70% Arabic/Persian.


----------



## kingkobra

shan said:


> It seem yoy have no idea about any language so i will be wasting my time on you. Continue to believe bollywood have 10% urdu words. Considiring Hindi vocabulary is 70% Arabic/Persian.



What you listen in hindi movies is hindustani language  it is a mixture...Real urdu is what you we read in gazals not the one heard in bollywood movies...you are insulting urdu to be honest...


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

kingkobra said:


> What you listen in hindi movies is hindustani language  it is a mixture...Real urdu is what you we read in gazals not the one heard in bollywood movies...you are insulting urdu to be honest...



Again it shows you lack of knowledge in any language. Hindi uses 70% Arabic/Persian vocabulary just like urdu with 80%. The reason its ugly is becasue unlike in bollywood movies your anchors or average hindi speakers cant pronounce J & Z properly. And also many others like P&B while using arabic/persian words.

So Indians use foreign languages words but don't pronounce them properly, thats why its ugly.


----------



## kingkobra

I will go ahead and blame that bollywood films of today are using very fewer urdu words than bollywood films of 60s...Only few bollywood songs have pure urdu words these days which is very sad because urdu is so poetic...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kingkobra

shan said:


> Again it shows you lack of knowledge in any language. Hindi uses 70% Arabic/Persian vocabulary just like urdu with 80%. The reason its ugly is becasue unlike in bollywood movies your anchors or average hindi speakers cant pronounce J & Z properly. And also many others like P&B while using arabic/persian words.
> 
> So Indians use foreign languages words but don't pronounce them properly, thats why its ugly.



Urdu itself has words from persian, arabic, turkic and sanskrit...where are you getting these anecdotes of 70 to 80% ?


----------



## Darth Vader

Black Widow said:


> Urdu is one of many Language India has offered... Urdu is mix of Hindi and Perisan language..
> 
> 
> This is what they teach u in ur school? Have u even heard of Ashoka?, Chandrgupta? Oh I forgot ur history start from invasion of Barbaric animals.


Dude India has offered nothing to urdu Becasue Urdu is mixture of Many Language and the base is arabic , turkish , persian 
it came into existence when Different armies united from arab persia turkey afg so if you think its a sister or some thing to Hindi thats wrong 
Now All pakistani friends and indians Stop bashing each others Country It was A Joke comedy So no need to take it personally both countries media do this kind of stuff
Both Countries have some good qualities and some bad ones
And People Think together we can live peacefully =)) the ones who think should spend some time on pdf =)) they will know
[MENTION=32258]MuZammiL Dr. s[1]n[/MENTION]@shan @me_itsme @kingkobra@AUz @doppelganger @Malik Abdullah @IBRIS @SUPARCO @Android@onionkiller @nick_indian @punjabiboy @India_rocks@anyrandom

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kingkobra

Darth Vader said:


> Dude India has offered nothing to urdu Becasue Urdu is mixture of Many Language and the base is arabic , turkish , persian
> it came into existence when Different armies united from arab persia turkey afg so if you think its a sister or some thing to Hindi thats wrong
> Now All pakistani friends and indians Stop bashing each others Country It was A Joke comedy So no need to take it personally both countries media do this kind of stuff
> Both Countries have some good qualities and some bad ones
> And People Think together we can live peacefully =)) the ones who think should spend some time on pdf =)) they will know
> [MENTION=32258]MuZammiL Dr. s[1]n[/MENTION]@shan @me_itsme @kingkobra@AUz @doppelganger @Malik Abdullah @IBRIS @SUPARCO @Android@onionkiller @nick_indian @punjabiboy @India_rocks@anyrandom



Urdu grammar is purely based on sanskrit...these armies did not bring urdu with them..it was created from local khari boli and other dialects which originated from sanskrit and prakrit...words from persian,arabic,turkic, sanskrit + sanskrit grammar = Urdu..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darth Vader

Alphabets of 3 languages 
Arabic





Urdu




Sanskrit


----------



## kingkobra

Here is a case study on challenges in urdu stemming.

http://bcs.org/upload/pdf/ewic_fd07_paper4.pdf

I will suggest that it should be read completely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EAK

Urdu was created in the rule of muslim rulers ... Its a lashkari zubaan ( collective language) Mix of arabic , persian , pashto, punjabi, sanskrit e.t.c ... and is a sole National language of Pakistan ... ever heard about hindi .Urdu controvercy... that was the root of dividing india... so every keyboard hindu warrior start its search from this point...now shushhh hide ur tail in ur legs and run away ...



punjabiboy said:


> right words ..why india is created ...na india hota na pakistan janam leta ...



Na kaky agar India na hota to sary ka sara bar-e-sagheer Pakistan kehlata...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EAK

onionkiller said:


> yaar pakistanio ko khush ho lene do bechare roz roz ke bomb blasts se bahut sad hain.



Last time i checked we were happier then Indians... atleast not called Rape capital of the world...
care to check source .. 
Pakistanis, Bangladeshis are happier than Indians: Gallup poll | Business Standard
http://www.defence.pk/forums/central-south-asia/277206-indians-less-happy-than-pakistanis-un-report.html
Pakistanis happier than Indians: survey



Black Widow said:


> Urdu is one of many Language *India has offered*... Urdu is mix of Hindi and Perisan language..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what they teach u in ur school? Have u even heard of Ashoka?, Chandrgupta? Oh I forgot ur history start from invasion of Barbaric animals.



United India before 1947... be fair


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

kingkobra said:


> Urdu itself has words from persian, arabic, turkic and sanskrit...where are you getting these anecdotes of 70 to 80% ?



I know urdu also has arabic/persian/sanskrit. The reason Indians cant pronounce arabic/persian words properly is because of alphabet.


----------



## onionkiller

Darth Vader said:


> Dude India has offered nothing to urdu Becasue Urdu is mixture of Many Language and the base is arabic , turkish , persian
> it came into existence when Different armies united from arab persia turkey afg so if you think its a sister or some thing to Hindi thats wrong
> Now All pakistani friends and indians Stop bashing each others Country It was A Joke comedy So no need to take it personally both countries media do this kind of stuff
> Both Countries have some good qualities and some bad ones
> And People Think together we can live peacefully =)) the ones who think should spend some time on pdf =)) they will know
> [MENTION=32258]MuZammiL Dr. s[1]n[/MENTION]@shan @me_itsme @kingkobra@AUz @doppelganger @Malik Abdullah @IBRIS @SUPARCO @Android@onionkiller @nick_indian @punjabiboy @India_rocks@anyrandom



friend urdu is based on sanskrit. i know you pakistani dnt accept truth, always denial mo.de. and make urdu as a pakistani national language. we wil be pride of it bcoz urdu is old indian language.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darth Vader

onionkiller said:


> friend urdu is based on sanskrit. i know you pakistani dnt accept truth, always denial mo.de. and make urdu as a pakistani national language. we wil be pride of it bcoz urdu is old indian language.



WHY THESE RACIEST COMMENTS Are you a pakistani ?
get your facts straight I even posted the alphabets of urdu and arabic and your sanskirt , If it was from Sanskrit its words should be be similar to sanskrit but its exact same words of arabic
and Still you are telling no its from sanskrit me Even a idiot can see



Youknowme said:


> To provide better safety to Indian muslim in South East Asia


thats why these so called peaceful hindus killed thousand muslims when they were immigrating to pakistan


----------



## acetophenol

SUPARCO said:


> India is a joke. Its mere existence is laughable. Why was it even created?



Sometimes I wonder why people like you were created.Minds full of persistent hatred against India.Your hatred blinds from seeing what India is really about.Get well soon.


----------



## doppelganger

Why does every thread created by mulla ji @Zarvan degenerate into such a s.hit fest man? Have you noticed that after his first OP, he has been silently enjoying the fun?


----------



## Thorough Pro

Funny.......but one doesn't really need to make fun of Indians, they are already very funny as they come......LOL



Zarvan said:


> Watch this guys specially between 13 to 25 Minutes they blasted Indian media it was too good
> @Aeronaut @RazPaK @Rafi @Areesh @Talon @A.Rafay @JonAsad @RAMPAGE and other



Urdu is based on Arabic and Arabic is worlds oldest language. In your effort to prove that Urdu and Arabic alphabets ar ethe same as in hindi, you have actually proved that Arabic is the source language for hindi as well.



onionkiller said:


> friend urdu is based on sanskrit. i know you pakistani dnt accept truth, always denial mo.de. and make urdu as a pakistani national language. we wil be pride of it bcoz urdu is old indian language.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rafael

India_rocks said:


> Pakistan produces tons of cartoons and idiots(including terrorists) for e.g. Zaid Hamid....I really LOL at him a lot...



However, we don't make those cartoons our prime ministers. Unlike our neighbors. 

That my friend is a real reason to LOL at!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onionkiller

Rafael said:


> However, we don't make those cartoons our prime ministers. Unlike our neighbors.
> 
> That my friend is a real reason to LOL at!



you are a senior member sir. you should not use such kinda comment. btw you mean nawaz, zardari are great leaders , under there govt pakistan is going to make super power ? lolzzz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

That's such an ignorant post. You need to get some sort of award for it.



AUz said:


> lmao....
> 
> indians are dumb and funny. Their language is pretty ugly too...not even trolling.
> 
> Urdu is farrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr superior to anything india has to offer...


----------



## Hyperion

Miserable people generally tend to band together. In any society there are more haters than men with substance, holds true for India too (bigger population and all), so no need to rejoice! 



doppelganger said:


> Why does every thread created by mulla ji @Zarvan degenerate into such a s.hit fest man? Have you noticed that after his first OP, he has been silently enjoying the fun?


----------



## punjabiboy

Ehsan Abbas said:


> Urdu was created in the rule of muslim rulers ... Its a lashkari zubaan ( collective language) Mix of arabic , persian , pashto, punjabi, sanskrit e.t.c ... and is a sole National language of Pakistan ... ever heard about hindi .Urdu controvercy... that was the root of dividing india... so every keyboard hindu warrior start its search from this point...now shushhh hide ur tail in ur legs and run away ...
> 
> 
> 
> Na kaky agar India na hota to sary ka sara bar-e-sagheer Pakistan kehlata...



acha ji .......vaise sapne dekhne ka haq har kisi ko hai ....main sunaya hai tusi china nu half siachin gift vich dita hai ...bcz oh tuhadi help kar riha hai ...te america nu balochistan drone hamle layi ...te sapne tusi india de dekhde ho ....balle oye pakistan


----------



## EAK

punjabiboy said:


> acha ji .......vaise sapne dekhne ka haq har kisi ko hai ....main sunaya hai tusi china nu half siachin gift vich dita hai ...bcz oh tuhadi help kar riha hai ...te america nu balochistan drone hamle layi ...te sapne tusi india de dekhde ho ....balle oye pakistan



na pape na asi taan balochistan samb lyna tusi apny khalistan di sunao ki haal aa...


----------



## Coltsfan

Very good parody show! Especially the guy doing Lalu Yadav's copy. I doubt such shows are on Indian TV networks.
 @mods,

Are you guys sleeping? This thread has become discussion thread on genesis of Urdu language. 

If you don't have the time to delete troll replies, lemme know I'll do it for you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aamna14

onionkiller said:


> yaar pakistanio ko khush ho lene do bechare roz roz ke bomb blasts se bahut sad hain.



You should be ashamed that you compare something like this to a suicide bomb attack just to score points. That just about tells everyone how much you care for the loss of a valuable human life just because they don't happen to be Indians.


----------



## JohnyBoy

AUz said:


> lmao....
> 
> indians are dumb and funny. Their language is pretty ugly too...not even trolling.
> 
> Urdu is farrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr superior to anything india has to offer...



Well Urdu is one of the Indian Languages...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

shan said:


> Hindi is indeed one ugly language just like his speakers.





AUz said:


> lmao....
> 
> indians are dumb and funny. Their language is pretty ugly too...not even trolling.
> 
> Urdu is farrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr superior to anything india has to offer...



Urdu is an Indian language from Uttar Pradesh, your language is called Lahnda. 

Lahnda language - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## JohnyBoy

Darth Vader said:


> WHY THESE RACIEST COMMENTS Are you a pakistani ?
> get your facts straight I even posted the alphabets of urdu and arabic and your sanskirt , If it was from Sanskrit its words should be be similar to sanskrit but its exact same words of arabic
> and Still you are telling no its from sanskrit me Even a idiot can see
> 
> 
> thats why these so called peaceful hindus killed thousand muslims when they were immigrating to pakistan



Why you always talk about Muslims being killed by Hindus?? Even Hindus have been killed by Muslims....

Also, Urdu is very much an Indian language too...which is derived from Sanskrit, Persian, Arabic and turkish


----------



## INDIC

shan said:


> It seem yoy have no idea about any language so i will be wasting my time on you. Continue to believe bollywood have 10% urdu words. Considiring Hindi vocabulary is 70% Arabic/Persian.



You have to back it by proofs. 

This Pakistan website claiming Urdu is 70% Persians and 30% Turkish-Arabic (thus claiming 0% Khariboli) and also claiming Urdu originated in Central Asia. This is called zenith of falsification of history.  
THE URDU LANGUAGE



Darth Vader said:


> WHY THESE RACIEST COMMENTS Are you a pakistani ?
> get your facts straight I even posted the alphabets of urdu and arabic and your sanskirt , If it was from Sanskrit its words should be be similar to sanskrit but its exact same words of arabic
> and Still you are telling no its from sanskrit me Even a idiot can see



What alphabet has to do with it. Urdu is the type Khariboli from India, your language is Lahnda.


----------



## JohnyBoy

SUPARCO said:


> India is a joke. Its mere existence is laughable. Why was it even created?



And Pakistan is the sole biggest joke...


----------



## Darth Vader

JohnyBoy said:


> Why you always talk about Muslims being killed by Hindus?? Even Hindus have been killed by Muslims....
> 
> Also, Urdu is very much an Indian language too...which is derived from Sanskrit, Persian, Arabic and turkish



are you blind ? yes its part of indian community but saying its derived from Sanskrit only thats Just BS



INDIC said:


> You have to back it by proofs.
> 
> This Pakistan website claiming Urdu is 70% Persians and 30% Turkish-Arabic (thus claiming 0% Khariboli) and also claiming Urdu originated in Central Asia. This is called zenith of falsification of history.
> THE URDU LANGUAGE
> 
> 
> 
> What alphabet has to do with it. Urdu is the type Khariboli from India, your language is Lahnda.


Alphabet has nothing to do with language ? are you kidding me wht the F is khariboli and lahnda

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Darth Vader said:


> Alphabet has nothing to do with language ? are you kidding me wht the F is khariboli and lahnda



So, where do you think these letters came from gh,chh, jh, th,dha, kh, ph etc. in Khariboli which most of Punjabis can't pronounce properly. Only Muhajirs prounounce Urdu words properly. 

Khariboli is a dialect it got F through Persian loanwords and F too have symbol in Devanagari script to differ from ph. BTW Arabic Writing don't make the Urdu non-native to India.



Darth Vader said:


> are you blind ? yes its part of indian community but saying its derived from Sanskrit only thats Just BS



Khariboli originated in 9th century, with the arrival of Cental Asians Muslims in 12th century it started to absorb Persian-Arabic words pretty similar to other languages across the world.


----------



## JohnyBoy

Darth Vader said:


> are you blind ? yes its part of indian community but saying its derived from Sanskrit only thats Just BS
> 
> 
> Alphabet has nothing to do with language ? are you kidding me wht the F is khariboli and lahnda



Please do your research before you post any crap...I did not say it is only derived from Sanskrit... I also mentioned about it being derived form other languages...Most of it is Farsi...


----------



## khongkhong

good


----------



## AsianLion

Zarvan said:


> Watch this guys specially between 13 to 25 Minutes they blasted Indian media it was too good
> @Aeronaut @RazPaK @Rafi @Areesh @Talon @A.Rafay @JonAsad @RAMPAGE and other




Good shot...


----------



## Donatello

Pakistan doesn't need to anything really, their own media is very well capable of doing that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

Android said:


> Urdu is an Indian Language idiot



Oh yeah then tell what does it say

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

dexter said:


> Oh yeah then tell what does it say


Damn thats too easy yaar...koi mushkil farsi mix wala daytay...then we can see some Indians justifying farsi to be Sanskrit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

Zarvan said:


> Watch this guys specially between 13 to 25 Minutes they blasted Indian media it was too good
> @Aeronaut @RazPaK @Rafi @Areesh @Talon @A.Rafay @JonAsad @RAMPAGE and other




Every media world thinks Indian media is laughable and cooked up.


----------

